# dcc controllers ?



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

what dcc controller sports all 28 sound functions ?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i know that my Digitrax DT402d dose.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

So does my Zephyr


----------

